# I'am I screwed or what? Lemon advice



## butch74 (Oct 25, 2001)

I need advice. Bought a 89 F-150 from a guy off a small lot. It ran rough but he said it it was do to a bad catalitic converter. Bought it on Oct.26 
since then one external fuel pump,oil pump,mains/berrings,brakes,speedo cable,plugs/wires,distributor,rotor,fluid changes and minor things. Parts labor over a grand and I could not drive it for a month while saving to have it fixed. Catch, signed "no warranty or garantees" I went on this guys word. Do I have any legal action against this a##. Or am I stuck with the cost. Has plow and solid body, to good to be true hey. If anyone has delt with the same thing please give some advice.

Butch


----------



## sledhead (Nov 23, 2001)

Never ever buy off a "small lot".
Never ever take a salesmans word about the condition of a used car or truck. They will sell their own granny a lemon for a $20.00 comision check.
Always have a trusted mechanic check it out if you dont know what to look for yourself.
Hope you like the truck, cause it sounds like your stuck with it.


----------



## newtosnow (Nov 12, 2001)

you never mentioned catalitic converter being new....did you replace it?? I usually take a crowbar and knock all the cones out of them to avoid problems down the road. MAybe the timing belts a tooth or so off, too.


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Small lot = Dealer took as a trade in, didnt want so sold at auction, littly guy bought.
or = someone sold it to them becasue thay couldnt sell it on thier own.

I'm not sure exactly if "no warrenty or gaurentees" is just that, I think arround here thay are required to warrenty it for a minimum of 30 days unless sold "as is" where there is no warrenty and most likely will not pass inspection, needs major work, and may not even run.

The time required by law may have run out or you bought it "as is" and have no recource.

Now if you have proof he said it was a bad converter and it turned out to be something more. You may be able to get him for lying to you. but remember you need proof he said that.


----------



## pelican briefs (Feb 4, 2002)

*lemon laws*

hello, sorry to hear about your lemon. I live in Ma. and we have an implied warranty on every thing especially cars and trucks. About 5 years ago I took a sleeze used car dealer to court. When I told the dealer, he was having a good laugh for himself. Make a long story short I got a couple thousand out of the dealer, and the cherry on the sundae, was the used car dealer got aprox twenty thousand fine for being underhanded in his business. Try calling your local court...only 20 bucks to file a case, no lawyer needed. They don't like used car dealers. Hey, who does? Good luck


----------

